# New 12 g nano



## donzo8 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I have had saltwater tanks before but, I just have a question about my saltwater 12 g nano that i just started. This is my first nano tank not too sure about the filtration. I have 11 pounds of live rock and 15 pounds of live sand. Do i need any type of filters in the back of the tank in the 3 dividers like a carbon cartridge or anything. Right now i just have a pump and heater. Thank you


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

macro algae in the middle chamber would be a sweet upgrade!


----------



## bdroddy (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm putting micro algae in the middle with a little light for growth. What I've been told is that the filters are a haven for nitrates to build.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, macro algae is a good addition. In mine I don't personally have some, but its up to you. Adding a mesh bag of carbon or something like that might be a good idea also. Everything else sounds good. Good luck on the nano. Is it a JBJ? Post pics!!!


----------



## donzo8 (Feb 28, 2011)

THanks guys!!, Yeah the tank is doing great 2 clowns and im a little upset but i lost my cleaner shrimp, not sure y but i put up a post about it alittle while ago, other than that all tests are good, great purple algae growth on my L/R. today i picked up 6 hermit crabs and a turbo snail. Idk when im gunna get another shrimp tho. ill try and post pics soon.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

What were your nitrate levels? Inverts like shrimp are very sensitive to nitrates. That may be the problem. Nitrates don't really bug fish, so if that is the problem it wouldn't have bugged anything but your inverts.


----------

